# Salt Potatoes



## pops6927 (Aug 12, 2008)

These originated in Syracuse NY, (Salt City)  made famous by Hinderwadel's.  Basically it's just 4 lbs. of small white potatoes (red will work too) that are 1 1/2" or so plus 1 lb. of salt.  Boil your water with the salt, then drop in potatoes and boil until tender, skin on and all.  Drain, and they'll have a whitish coating from the salt.  Split and butter and pepper and you've got a dish of wonderful spuds!


----------



## meowey (Aug 12, 2008)

I love salt potatoes.  Any leftovers will make killer home fries!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## krusher (Aug 12, 2008)

we had a neighbor for about a year that made these things, he was from somwhere in newyork but said he could'nt hack the country, so he moved.
we would eat them whole

thanks for remindin me


----------



## 1894 (Aug 12, 2008)

Didn't know that they were a local thing , thought everyone new about Salt Potatoes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 And yes ,  We got so much that we spread it on the roads in the winter. Only takes a few years here for a car to start rusting out


----------



## dingle (Aug 12, 2008)

Hinderwadels is within crawling distance of mi casa! Actually have probly crawled home from a few of their famous clam bakes a time or two. Love those salt potatos. Not many outdoor grilling/smoking events happening without salt potatos. 
1894.....I have many cars that resemble the ole rust buckets!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 12, 2008)

Pops - I stopped dead in my tracks when I saw this post. A good friend of mine that lived in Syracuse brought me back a bag of salt potatoes one year and they were fantastic!! I've tried to duplicate with little red potatoes but maybe didn't have enough salt. Thanks for providing the salt measurement, I'm definitely going to try these again!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for the recipe Pops!
DINGLE was telling me about these things the other day. I had never heard of them. Will definately give these a try.


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

Like 1894 I was not aware that these were local to our area. I hafta chuckle when people (Cowgirl) have never heard of them. I know there are a lot of things I have never heard of either(like cow fries!)


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

DINGLE...cows do not have fries....bulls do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry, couldn't resist! lol


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

That one hurt! Nice one Cowgirl


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm sorry!!!


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

Its all good ;-)!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds interesting, I will try this. THANKS FOR THE RECIPE.............


----------



## richtee (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Pops... I assume Kosher or sea salt? Or does it matter? Sounds really good!  Sigh..I like my salt too much.


----------



## supervman (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks! I'll definately try em. 

These are good too! 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/t...ipe/index.html

SKOL! 
V


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Mmmm, those sound good too V, thanks!!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 13, 2008)

Phil


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

Real cute Phil!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 13, 2008)

Any kinda salt you want will do just fine! Hinderwadel's always included a polybag of 1lb. of regular table salt, but I usually use Kosher myself, it's sweeter.   Tried Kosher in my chicken breading and it gave it a speckled look outta the deepfry.. like little salt explosions all over it!  I liked it but the wife didn't.
....(never did it again.. haha)


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 13, 2008)

goin' on 37 years of marraige on two little words...

"Yes Dear"...
(Nope, not "I do.." hahah!)


----------



## okie joe (Aug 13, 2008)

Neaver heard of them..salt potatos...and buy the way you want CALF frys (little bulls ) not big bulls ...and thats no bull ...lol and whats this about chicken Nuggets...what part of the chicken is that...Nugget ? The potatos must be a regional thing. Thanks pop and that plate of sasuage is out of this world nice..


----------



## supervman (Aug 16, 2008)

Now THESE little puppies are GOOD! :) 
Thanks! 
Local grown, just harvested taters. 
Oh yeah! 
I had "WHITE" Red potatoes.


----------

